# All gone a bit quiet in here



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

As the title really is anybody out there!!!! oooooohhh sidney,,, sorry :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

no prizes for guessing who's been watching Scream then...........

Don't panic Ronnie, I'm still bluffing!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

i was just wondering the other night about getting a meet sorted again 

maybe even a slap up feed for crimbo


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Another meet sounds good.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea id have to keep more of an eye on here to find out when it is and try my best to get to it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I good idea not great detailing weather but!!!!


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Meet sounds gd - wud be my first DW appearence!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

DW dinner lol that would be good. Any excuse to go to the famous grouse for one of their 32oz steaks i hope they still do them. My bad hehe


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

does any of you lot no where's there is a good rolling road? 
Would anybody else be interested in a run on the rollers? 
Possible location for a meet?

I'd love to get my wagon on them to see what power I've got and what difference adjusting the chip makes to the figures.


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure about down your way, but EastCoastCustoms have one up here in Lisburn.
Just checked their website www.eastcoastcustomsonline.co.uk price is £50 for a single run (they do group rates though!) anyone interested?

Oh, hi btw  new to the forum


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

add ur name if you fancy a christmas get together / din dins 

EDIT : my bad 

stoney


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hi hutchy (A) you paying? (i'll go if u are )


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

big mac for ruth 


who fancies steak


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

If im lucky you might even add a milkshake to that order too  :'(


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

we gonna do a christmas meet?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

id be up for it as long as im here


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

would be really interested in another and deff for the rollers would love to see what the cossie is putting out now!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd like to meet up again before christmas.


----------

